# Vintage Look Assos Jersey Very Very Lightly Worn



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

SORRY.. didnt realize.. ok taken down...


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Just so you know, if you're selling something, you need to buy an ad in the classifieds.


----------

